# 2 Router an einem Splitter



## BK_90 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, zwei Router an einen DSL-Spliter zu hängen. Gibt es da einen Y-Adapter oder ähnliches?

Wäre sehr hilfreich.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Mai 2009)

einen aadpter gibt es: Modular Y Adapter RJ45 Buchse auf 2xRJ45 Buchse (8p8c) bei eBay.de: Adapter (endet 14.06.09 20:03:41 MESZ)
aber ob das dann funktioniert?du kannst doch einen hub nehmen oder so oder?


----------



## BK_90 (24. Mai 2009)

Also so ein Adapter wäre nicht schlecht. Aber funktioniert das? Weiß das jemand? Also ich hab einen alten T-Com WLAN Router, welcher nur einen LAN-Anschluss hat und einen Netgear mit 4 LAN-Anschlüssen beide mit integriertem Modem.

Gibt es weitere (möglichst günstige und einfache) Methoden beide an einen Splitter anzuschließen? Oder kann man mehrere Splitter hintereinander oder im Haus verteilt betreiben? Ich hab mal was gelesen, dass DSL nur am ersten Anschluss im Haus gefiltert werden kann. Stimmt das?


----------



## DanielX (24. Mai 2009)

Du entscheidest dich für einen von beiden als Router und schließt diesen an den Splitter an.

Danach kannst du den anderen Router als Switch benutzen, dazu musst du lediglich beide Router über die LAN-Buchsen verbinden, nicht die WAN.

MfG DanielX


----------



## BK_90 (24. Mai 2009)

Dann fällt aber zwei der insgesamt 5 LAN-Anschlüsse weg. Aber ich brauch zwingend 4. geht es mit mehreren Splittern?


----------



## DanielX (24. Mai 2009)

Nein ausser du hättest zwei DSL-Leitungen. 

Dann wäre mein Tipp einen günstigen 5 oder 8-Port Switch zu kaufen, die gibts ab 10€. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2009)

du kannst zB einfach an den ersten router nen zB 4port-switch UND den zweiten router anschließen. du kannst auch einfach den zweiten router weglassen und NUR direkt mehrere switches benutzen. warum kamst du überhaupt auf die idee mit den 2 routern?


mit nem y-kabel gäb es ein kleines problem: wenn der eine router online is, kann der andere nicht auch online sein. es ist ja schon ein gerät mit deinen nutzerdaten online. 

ähnliches gilt für den splitter: wenn über über den einen online geht, is die telefonleitung belegt, und der andere splitter "tot".


----------



## BK_90 (24. Mai 2009)

Ja ok, dann muss ichs wohl so machen. Zwei Router an einem Splitter geht auch nicht?

EDIT: zu langsam


----------



## midnight (3. Juni 2009)

Nein du kannst die Verbindung nicht teilen.

Der Splitter ist nur eine passive Frequenzweiche. Es trennt den Telefon-Krempel vom DSL-Krempel.

Du kannst immer nur eine Verbindung aufbauen, ergo nur einen Router verwenden. Stell einfach einen Router auf und häng nen Switch dahinter, fertig. Zwei Router an einem Anschluss sind definitiv nicht möglich.

so far


----------

